# I Knew It! Saber is a Blue Heeler!



## cassadee7

Well! Looks like I was hoodwinked by the breeder, because today at the park a man came over and told me he KNEW Saber is a BLUE HEELER and not a German Shepherd. How could I have been so blind??

Blue Heeler









Saber


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Hahahahahahaha.... That darn Chris! Misleading you like that! How dare they?! 

Seriously, some people make me laugh.. and shake my head at the same time.


----------



## Rerun

I heard the Wildhaus shepherds bred blue heeler into the lines in an effor to make the schutzhund heel more flashy.


----------



## KZoppa

I totally see it now!!! Who would have known without that guy telling you?! I guess those gosh darn herding breeds all look the same.... (despite size differences, color differences, herding styles, general breed personality differences.....).



That must mean that my cats are really tigers! and Shasta.... well... she HAS to be a poodle.... i always knew she was hiding something....


----------



## carmspack

well maybe he is blue when heeling , wow , some people . if that is the case be more spirited in training. 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Castlemaid

HA!!! It's the ears!!! A dead giveaway!!


----------



## KZoppa

Castlemaid said:


> HA!!! It's the ears!!! A dead giveaway!!


 
dont forget the nose!


----------



## smdaigle

Good thing you found out sooner than later. I guess Rennie is a Blue Heeler too because she looks a lot like Saber.


----------



## robinhuerta

I can see the resemblance.....looks the same to me. :hammer:
Chris has been holding out on everyone.....trying to "lock" the market on *German Sheelers!*


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Hahaha.... Good one Robin!


----------



## CassandGunnar

robinhuerta said:


> I can see the resemblance.....looks the same to me. :hammer:
> Chris has been holding out on everyone.....trying to "lock" the market on *German Sheelers!*


 
Ah yes, the rare Blue German Sheeler........:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa

CassandGunnar said:


> Ah yes, the rare Blue German Sheeler........:rofl: :rofl:


 
QUICK!!! DESIGNER DOG!!!! EVERYONE GO GET ONE!!!


----------



## Holmeshx2

OH NO!!!!! Does this mean Jinx is a blue heeler or that they are not sisters? Oh poor Saber. I was BEYOND tired of peope fighting with me that she was a husky or a chow possibly a chow mix at best, I guess I can understand it somewhat because of the fur but dear lord a blue heeler? That really has to be a knew one. Maybe we should make Chris be responsible for bringing in these other lines and not telling us? lol.


----------



## DCluver33

I see it now too!! it's totally in the coloring yup dead give away right there!! *shakes head*


----------



## cassadee7

Holmeshx2 said:


> OH NO!!!!! Does this mean Jinx is a blue heeler or that they are not sisters? Oh poor Saber. I was BEYOND tired of peope fighting with me that she was a husky or a chow possibly a chow mix at best, I guess I can understand it somewhat because of the fur but dear lord a blue heeler? That really has to be a knew one. Maybe we should make Chris be responsible for bringing in these other lines and not telling us? lol.


I think a Husky got in with Chris' blue heeler at some point, giving you Jinx!


----------



## GSD_Xander

CassandGunnar said:


> Ah yes, the rare Blue German Sheeler........:rofl: :rofl:


:rofl:

My grandparents had blue heelers....I don't know how anyone could mistake a GSD for a heeler...sheesh people!


----------



## Mrs.K

robinhuerta said:


> I can see the resemblance.....looks the same to me. :hammer:
> Chris has been holding out on everyone.....trying to "lock" the market on *German Sheelers!*


Don't give them any ideas....not that anyone gets the idea it'd be cool to get a new _hybrid _on the market. :help:


----------



## RockinIt

cassadee7 said:


> Well! Looks like I was hoodwinked by the breeder, because today at the park a man came over and told me he KNEW Saber is a BLUE HEELER and not a German Shepherd. How could I have been so blind??
> 
> Blue Heeler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saber


 
I'm going to be honest that for the first 45 seconds after I read this I missed the sarcasm and thought "What the **** are you talking about??? You BELIEVED the guy????" Then I set my wine down.


----------



## Holmeshx2

cassadee7 said:


> I think a Husky got in with Chris' blue heeler at some point, giving you Jinx!


LOL if we are going on what other idiots say it's a Chow that got in with the heeler. 

So tired of being told and argued with that shes a chow or chow mix  Now I know. I spent years researching lines and breeders for a blue heeler chow mix lol.


----------



## Kay

Oh totally! I see it! And my Sasha is a Black Lab because "Black German Shepherds don't exist"!

Haha people are so ignorant. I get it all the time too!

Sasha:








The breed she belongs too:


----------



## Kay

Also, I had a Blue Heeler when I lived with my parents.... WT....Heck.


----------



## cassadee7

Kay said:


> Oh totally! I see it! And my Sasha is a Black Lab because "Black German Shepherds don't exist"!
> 
> Haha people are so ignorant. I get it all the time too!


Oh and you meanie, why did you crop your lab's ears?? lol.

I actually get "that's a mix" once in awhile just because Saber is "too black." I am like, "You do know they come in SOLID black too, right?" which is usually met with a blank stare.


----------



## Kay

Haha yes! I get the "What is she mixed with?!" question a lot too! And when I reply that she's a purebred GSD you can they just don't believe me! It used to make me so mad, but I'm used to it now. 

Then I get the occasional "OMG a black GSD? I haven't seen one in forever!" and it makes up for it haha.

I didn't want the black pup....I was afraid of this. I wanted the little sable...but she's the one that picked me so I didn't really have a choice!


----------

